# Hello From Turkey



## TitusLevi (Jan 15, 2019)

Hello brothers,ı am living Turkey.This day ı communicate to İstanbul Lodge.But ı havent got any referance in Turkey.I am coming to this forum because ı need meeting a some Turkish Mason brothers.Anyone help me about this?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 15, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Try reading and posting under the forum topic "International Masonry".


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 15, 2019)

TitusLevi said:


> Hello brothers,ı am living Turkey.This day ı communicate to İstanbul Lodge.But ı havent got any referance in Turkey.I am coming to this forum because ı need meeting a some Turkish Mason brothers.Anyone help me about this?


http://www.mason.org.tr/web/

There may be contact information from here.


----------



## TitusLevi (Jan 16, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> http://www.mason.org.tr/web/
> 
> There may be contact information from here.


Yes ı communicate with this lodge yesterday,but ı havent got a mason referance.I find a mason in Turkey with now.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 16, 2019)

TitusLevi said:


> Yes ı communicate with this lodge yesterday,but ı havent got a mason referance.I find a mason in Turkey with now.


I think your best bet would be to find out when they have meetings and see if you could meet with them. If you email them, explain yourself to them as well. It is difficult to become a Mason in some countries. Turkey is one of those countries because most people believe Masons are Zionists and/or Jewish so they meet more in private. Also, many people think they are actually atheists which in some people's eyes is worst than anything. They don't advertise on their car's back window or wear a lot of rings/lapels. I wish you the best of luck and tread lightly.


----------



## TitusLevi (Jan 16, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> I think your best bet would be to find out when they have meetings and see if you could meet with them. If you email them, explain yourself to them as well. It is difficult to become a Mason in some countries. Turkey is one of those countries because most people believe Masons are Zionists and/or Jewish so they meet more in private. Also, many people think they are actually atheists which in some people's eyes is worst than anything. They don't advertise on their car's back window or wear a lot of rings/lapels. I wish you the best of luck and tread lightly.


Yes but everyone know its so hard to because no one feedback with like this message.Many threads in Turkey with mason brothers.And this is so bad just like me and others because we cant communicate.I try all things with communicate but no one positive feedback about this subject in Turkey.My only prey someones help me.Thanks for interest.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 21, 2019)

TitusLevi said:


> Yes but everyone know its so hard to because no one feedback with like this message.Many threads in Turkey with mason brothers.And this is so bad just like me and others because we cant communicate.I try all things with communicate but no one positive feedback about this subject in Turkey.My only prey someones help me.Thanks for interest.



As you will be aware Freemasons in Turkey have to be careful as there are many amongst the population who believe strange things about us so any contact that you make will be treated with the appropriate level of caution. What you should also understand is that Freemasonry is under no obligation to accept someone who approaches it without the benefit of an existing Freemason being about to vouch for their suitability to be a member.

Now that we have the disclaimers out of the way my advice to you is to write a letter (not an email) to the postal address found on the website link above and in that letter you should carefully explain who you are, your background and importantly why you wish to join a Lodge of Freemasons. Upon receipt of that letter someone in that Grand Lodge will read it and make a decision based on its content whether they wish to contact you for a chat about future membership or not.

Good luck.


----------

